# JTextField & CaretListener



## Neuer (24. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe 10 JTextFields,
die ich mit nem CaretListener "abhöre".
Ändert sich etwas wird dieser angesprochen.
Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht wie ich daraus schließen
kann, welches JTextField geändert wurde und
wie ich auf den Wert darin zugreifen kann.

Oder gibt es da was Einfacheres ?

Danke.


----------



## Beni (24. Feb 2004)

API hilft weiter:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/EventObject.html#getSource()

mfg Beni


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

Dein CaretListener muss ja die Methode caretUpdate (CaretEvent e) überschreiben.
CaretEvent ist (wie auch z.B. ActionEvent) eine Unterklasse von EventObject, das folgende Methode bietet:

```
Object getSource()
```
dieses Object ist das Textfeld.

Den Inhalt kriegst du dann mit

```
JTextField tf = (JTextField)e.getSource();
String content = tf.getText();
```

Ich hoffe, das hilft weiter. Steht auch alles in der [schild=8 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]API[/schild]
PfM


----------

